# 50D vs XSi (ISO Performance)



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 6, 2008)

So when looking at an image shot at high ISO on the 50D, compared to a high, but lower ISO, when do they look the same?

For example, shooting in ISO 3200 on the 50D, what ISO is it comparable to on the XSi?

50D ISO 3200
produces the same noise (about) as
450D ISO 1600

Anybody have any comparisons?


----------



## rdompor (Sep 6, 2008)

Has the 50D been released already?


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 6, 2008)

I dont believe so, but a few people have their hands on one... dpreview.com has one I think...


----------



## usayit (Sep 6, 2008)

So how is anyone going to have comparisons on a product that has not been released?


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Well not a direct comparison, but someone with a good eye who has been in photography for years, looks at XSI photos at an ISO and then looks at 50D sample photos at a specific ISO and look at how grainy it is for the current exposure...

Is the 50D a lot better... a little better... the same etc... when it comes to ISO performance?


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 7, 2008)

Why not wait until it is released and find out then?  Even a "pre-production" unit may or may not be totally different in quality of results from what is released to the public.


----------



## usayit (Sep 7, 2008)

prodigy2k7 said:


> Well not a direct comparison,



A direct comparison is the only ones worth studying.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 7, 2008)

Yup! :thumbup:


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 7, 2008)

Blah blah blah, well its the BEST thing to do at this stage, id rather do that then wait for them to come out  Im not patient.. LOL


----------

